# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Throwbot XT, tactical micro-robot robot system, ReconRobotics, Inc., Edina, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ReconRobotics, Inc.

Home page - reconrobotics.com/products/throwbot-2-robot




> The Throwbot XT is capable of transmitting audio and visual reconnaissance to military, counterterrorism, and tactical law enforcement personnel. The robot is highly water-resistant, exceptionally quiet, and can survive throws up to 120 feet (36 meters). The infrared optical system also allows users to see in complete darkness.

----------


## Airicist

Throwbot® XT (metric)

Published on Feb 27, 2013




> The Throwbot® XT is, pound-for-pound, the most versatile, robust, stealthy and easy-to-deploy tactical robot system in the world. Inherently water and dust resistant, the Throwbot XT weighs just 1.2lbs (540g), and can be thrown up to 120 feet (36m). It is also exceptionally quiet (operating at just 22 decibels) and is equipped with an infrared optical system that activates automatically when the ambient light is low, enabling the operator to see in complete darkness. Once deployed, the micro-robot can be directed by the operator to quietly move through a structure and transmit video and audio to the handheld Operator Control Unit II (OCU II). These stealth capabilities can be utilized to locate armed subjects, confirm the presence of hostages or innocent civilians, listen in on conversations, and reveal the layout of rooms -- information that can save lives and increase the success of high-risk operations.  The robot may be purchased with or without audio (listening) capabilities, or upgraded to listening-enabled at a later date. The Throwbot XT may also be specified in any of three predetermined transmitting frequencies, enabling operators to use up to three robots in the same environment at the same time

----------


## Airicist2

Throwbot2 payload highlight

Oct 3, 2022

----------

